# Deer Processing Geauga County



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone have a favorite deer processor in the Geauga county area? I would like someone who specializes in smokies, sausage, and trail bologna.
Thanks


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Jackna's deer processing. John Jackna, located off Winchell Road between Munn Rd and 44. 330-562-5312


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Captain Curt (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a really good processor for deer meat. Mack's Food Center in Lodi, here's there number, (330) 948-1199. They been doing my deer for many years, they do an awesome job. And they will make anything for you, plus there affordable.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Theres an amish place on 422 in parkman that I went to years ago. I think it's called Country Meats. I do my own now but they did a great job. He does all the side stuff now. "Fisher of men" use to do it but not sure if he still does. I had him do some stix a couple times & they were awesome.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

Trumbell Meat Locker Located on 534 in geauga county known to be a bit pricey but all my friends have given me great reviews on them.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.charlannefarms.com/

In Southington. Pretty darn good.

Best place in the *whole world* is

http://www.herbbrittners.biz/

Worth the drive!!!! GREAT Kielbasa w/cheese! Eat it cold, it's fantastic!


----------

